# hdtv



## hvyres (Sep 30, 2009)

i have a sanyo 46" but im not to crazy about it ....i have been looking at the vizio's , does anyone have any thoughs.
im looking for atleast 45" to 48" tv ...but on budget.

thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is it that you don't like about the Sanyo, and what do you think would be better about a Vizio? On the surface, it looks like you may be just considering trading one second rate product for another. Without more information, there is no way that anyone can give you any reasonable advice. Are we talking about plasma, LCD, what size set, what kind of viewing, what sources, conncected processors, etc?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have to remember that any non HD video signal is going to look poor on most flat panel displays due to the fact that they only support one native resolution just like your PC monitor. This means that it has to upconvert the signal and that rarely makes it look better.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> You have to remember that any non HD video signal is going to look poor on most flat panel displays due to the fact that they only support one native resolution just like your PC monitor. This means that it has to upconvert the signal and that rarely makes it look better.


This is simply an incorrect statement. It assumes that scan conversion is the issue that makes non-HD sources look bad. This is just wrong. Poor scan conversion can introduce artifacts. Good scan conversion can be virtually transparent. The fact is that non HD sources look poor because they have lower resolution to start with, and are often noisy. Most of the problems with displaying non HD sources have to do with how filtering is done and how the scan converter deals with noise. You can't create detail where there was none, but you can convert without introducing artifacts.


----------

